# lets see the skylines!!!!!!!!!



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

can any of you who has detaileda skyline please post pics in this thread im having my car all re built but I just want something to look at thats nice and clean and also something nice as a good desktop picture .

R33 or R34

thanks guys in advance!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i think the main one doing skylines at the moment is mirror finish he has a couple of regular ones on his books.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> i think the main one doing skylines at the moment is mirror finish he has a couple of regular ones on his books.


thats the new one though, not the R33 or R34. iirc Robbie @ valet magic has done a fair few of the new ones too


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have these:





































Sorry I have none of the whole car.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Awesome. If I could press thanks 100 times I would.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car. Alex @ serious performance has a skyline iirc, not sure which model though


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*r34*

Here's a couple pics from a r34 i did a while back




























went a bit mad with the foam on this one!!!!! LOL


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

True beasts these :thumb:


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*R34*

Aye 
If i remember right the midnight purple one had about 450bhp!!
and the silver was nearer 500bhp and what mad it worse is the same guy owned them both (luckly sod) LOL!!!!
but on the bright side he is a mate and he left the keys with me fior a week

Stu


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

mines small compared to those lol only 330bhp.

its mainly the bodywork im having re done at present and a custom respray (having my own paint mixture done to my liking ..)

il havea look at the guys you lot have told me to search for see what pics they have .

cheers so far for posting th pics BUT dont stop there me so have to see more .


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics of mine


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134833&highlight=skyline+r34


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

one of my favorite cars the r34 the looks the power just perfect but just cost so much to get into the usa kinda sucks here when it comes to stuff like this you guys got it made.


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

a couple of our GTR :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine in last seasons guise:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123761

(Cannot wiat to get it out the garage and get some pics in 2010 form)!

And a few we've detailed to whet the appetite :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137708

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137578

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131114

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115921

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99856

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81078

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80227

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79911

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77388

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=64272

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59371

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57610

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=54488

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34967

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=18017

That should keep you going for a while ......


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

A friends one... I love it... what sound... what power!!!! Insane!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

R33














































R34


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Some very nice cars in this thread! The skyline is on my list of cars to own, most likely an r33 of some guise. The insane insurance costs are offputting though


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I never paid more than £500 to insure mine FC with all the mods declared


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Jammy git, im 22 and only have 1 years no claims along with an accident on record, top that with a dodgy postcode an that makes for some fun insurance quotes. My VR4 with mods declared is nearly 2k!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Tunero said:


> A friends one... I love it... what sound... what power!!!! Insane!


What kind of money are we talking here? Awesome car...


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Mine in last seasons guise:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123761
> 
> ...


ahh, tweenie rob, what a legend that guy was, well and truly RIP.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Doc said:


> What kind of money are we talking here? Awesome car...


Dont know... but massive xD xD

Few more pics... soon a complete thread of his detail... :thumb:





































Hope you like it


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

Doc said:


> What kind of money are we talking here? Awesome car...


this much....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1530996.htm

well it looks similar, no idea on the spec of the one on DW though :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

It hasnt got the bonnet louvres, different model?


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

33's and 34's?????

You dont wanna see the 32's then? The model that started it all off!

I'm gutted. I cant put none of mine up then


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

dean j said:


> 33's and 34's?????
> 
> You dont wanna see the 32's then? The model that started it all off!
> 
> I'm gutted. I cant put none of mine up then


Get em posted ! dont be shy show em what for with the R32


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Just for you then mate. No one else!!!
































































Cheers


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

The R32 didnt start it all off at all!!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Dont get all philosophical on me man!

I know where it all started, but how many people do you know who own Skylines own a KPGC10/110, even a lookalike KGC10/110, or an R30/31? Our fascination started with the 32, racing in Oz/NZ, or probably, again for most of us, with Ron Kiddells drag 32, or Rocket Ronnies 33.

Unless your japanese and in your high40's/early 50's, it'll very likely be a 32, or even later, a 33,so what car honestly started your love for the marque? Be honest Rich.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dean j said:


> Dont get all philosophical on me man!
> 
> I know where it all started, but how many people do you know who own Skylines own a KPGC10/110, even a lookalike KGC10/110, or an R30/31? Our fascination started with the 32, racing in Oz/NZ, or probably, again for most of us, with Ron Kiddells drag 32, or Rocket Ronnies 33.
> 
> Unless your japanese and in your high40's/early 50's, it'll very likely be a 32, or even later, a 33,so what car honestly started your love for the marque? Be honest Rich.


Bang on the money its all about the 32 baby :thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's a few of my mates that i look after for him

R32 Race car running 900bhp - Trick diff, sequential gearbox, NoS, Huge Turbo's


































R34 road car - Running 600bhp - Nismo carbon bonnet , nismo wings , nismo wheels, nismo titanium exhaust


































































Another friends R33


























Then finally Project R34 - See here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118587-project-34-a.html

If you need to sign up let me know and i'll copy pics in order to my photobucket and upload them

Full Nismo race spec R34 From the Nismo factory
Nismo everything on this car
Air Jack's 
Magnesium alloys


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

my old liner !! god i miss that car 

































my mates skyline


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm a noobie to Detailing World so I thought I'd post these pics of a Skyline that I look after.


----------

